# Standing seam metal roofing



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok we are looking at a job that has a lot of different length standing seam metal roofs. My thoughts are to buy a machine to do it. We have done many of these roofs but always have bought our panels cut to length. I'm wondering about the use of the machines, how much would it save? Has anyone use to buy them precut and now have a machine to do it, and your thoughts on this. Whats a real good machine to use, band? Do most have a shear? Would it be worth it to buy a used machine? We do not do a whole lot of metal roofs per year, I just dont know how fast a machine wears out. Any other info? Thanks!


----------



## Flatdecker (Feb 3, 2011)

We get ours all cut to length or bit over then field cut. Not sure it would be worth buying a machine unless you are doing large volume of metal roofing. To go out and buy one when you are only doing a small percent I think would not be worth your while but that is only my opinion. We do pretty good without machine but metal is only about 10% of our business. Hope this helps


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree, we mostly do BUR,EPDM,TPO and a little bit of metal, the only reason I was even thinking of buying a machine is because this job is around 300 sq. So if the job will pay for a used machine, it might be worth our while. Ive seen some used one's fairly cheap. Its just in the thinking stages right now, we would have to get the job first. I will end up charging it at a precut price but it would be kind of nice to run your own, since this is on a few different buildings and they dont allways crate the panels the way they need to be.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Around here you save .15/sq.ft.


----------

